# Fishermen



## Hank R (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 10, 2021)

I resemble that remark?!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you so much.  I'll be out on a boat this next week and will share this with my fishing buddies.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2021)

Now ain't that the truth.  LOL.
Gary


----------

